# 04 sentra ser spec v horn not working



## CCnissan (Jan 2, 2011)

I have a 04 sentra ser spec v and the horn is not working. The battery light and emergency brake light flash on when i press the horn. Also when i tap the lower part of the steering wheel the EBrake and battery light flash on. I checked the horn relay near the passenger side under the hood. I also replaced the horn fuse located near the battery. It didn't fix the problem. The fuse must have blown trying to use the horn when the car was turned on. I sent it to my mechanic and he told me he changed the fuse for it. The horn had worked that day. The very next day I tried using the horn and it wasn't working again. I don't know where else to look?? Any advice for me would help. Or anyone have a problem like this? How or where else can I look to fix this problem?


----------

